# Nemůžu/nemohu



## questin

Could somebody explain the differences between these verbs adding some examples?
Thanks a lot in advance?


----------



## jazyk

They mean the same thing, but _nemohu_ is fancier.


----------



## questin

thank you!


----------



## Tchesko

I confirm they mean the same thing.
Just to be precise, they are really two alternative conjugations of the same verb (_moct_).
As jazyk said, "nemohu" is more "elaborate" while "nemůžu" is everyday use.


----------

